# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  >  -Ηχεία  home cinema  philips.

## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Πωλείτε  σετ  ηχείων home  cinema  philips  της  σειράς  woox  πέντε  ηχεία  και  ενεργό  sub,  απο  το  ενα  πίσω  ηχείο  λείπει  η  βάση  δαπέδου,  τιμή  συμβολική  30  ευρώ.

----------

